

Ask HN: How can I make a weekend hackathon a success? - RKoutnik

A friend and I had a great idea.  We've bounced it off some people in the industry and they really like it.  We've spent the past few weeks putting together a framework and seeing if it translates to code.  So far, so good!<p>We're planning to spend this weekend huddled up in our geek cave finishing a MVP, our first hackathon. I've already got some basic assumptions about productivity:
 - Get <i>some</i> sleep, otherwise we'll be dead and Sunday's work will be worthless
 - Make a todo list a priority, otherwise we'll just be spinning our wheels
 - Have good technology (we'll have 5-6 computers for server/dev/etc.  Awesome network too).<p>What can we do to make this a success? 
Also, are there any subtle traps we should look out for?
======
mipapage
I've not done quite what you are proposing (I've "done all weekend", not
hacking though), and from my experience I would suggest "Be rested going in".
You are trying to peak here, I'm guessing you are hungry to do this, have the
energy too. Maybe try and not eat too much sugar, thus to avoid ups and downs.

Maybe that advice sounds off, but I would adhere to it.

------
justinisaf
Tell a bunch of people that you're launching on Sunday and have them all come
over for a "pitch" session.

Just coding is easy to give up when you're tired or "need a break".
Embarrassing yourself in front of friends and family is enough incentive to
get over the hump and keep going.

------
gamechangr
get a few "life lines" set up ahead of time (like a CSS/design and front end
programmer)

Nothing kills hackathons faster than being stuck on one teeny problem and
watching the enthusiasm leave the room

